# leaf cleanup



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

anyone in fairfield county wanna do a leaf cleanup your gonna one of those front vacs its my plowing customer let me know in pm


----------



## dleahybren (Nov 15, 2007)

*Your Leaf Cleanup Posting*

Plowman45, please give me a ring if you don't already have someone to take care of that leaf cleanup for your snowplowing customer: Dennis of Bren Landscaping: 203.373.1327


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im all set i will keep you in mine for further jobs


----------

